# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  نصب فریمورک لاراول در ویندوز؟

## R_Rajaee_Rad

سلام
توی راهنمای سایت این فریمورک جوری توضیح دادند که فکر کن بدرد لینوکس و مک میخوره!
برای همین میخواستم بدونم کسی این فریمورک رو توی ویندوز نصب کرده؟با کپی کردن توی لوکال هاست همه چیز تموم میشه؟

----------


## MRmoon

با composer بايد نصب كني.

تو سايتش نوشته كه.

اول composer رو نصب كن.

بعد برو تو cmd.

بعد با دستور cd آدرس root لوكالت رو بده. مثلا 


```
C:\wamp\root
```

بعد اين دستور رو بزن:

composer create-project laravel/laravel your-project-name --prefer-dist

حالا به جاي your-project-name
اسم پروژه خودت رو بزن

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> با composer بايد نصب كني.
> 
> تو سايتش نوشته كه.
> 
> اول composer رو نصب كن.
> 
> بعد برو تو cmd.
> 
> بعد با دستور cd آدرس root لوكالت رو بده. مثلا 
> ...


به صورت آفلاین چطور نصب میشه؟چون من نسخه 4 این فریمورک رو دستی دانلود کردم
اصلا چطوری میشه مطمئن شد این فریمورک درست نصب شده؟
الان فقط پیغام    You have arrived رو توی قسمت public میبینم(فقط با کپی فایلها به www)

----------


## metal gear solid 4

فرقی نمیکنه. شما با کمپوزر هم فایل ها رو دارید دانلود میکنید. همون پیام که بیاد یعنی درست نصب شده.

----------


## sorroshsaket

composer  رو که نصب کردی تو cmd برو تو www بعدش با دستور composer create-project laravel/laravel your-project-name --prefer-dist میاد پروژه لاراول رو خودش دانلود می کنه.
حالا باید با composer کل لایبراری هارو دانلود کنی این دستور رو بزن composer install
الان دیگه حله :)

----------


## sorroshsaket

برای اینکه بفهمی کلا درست نصب شده فایل  app/routes.php رو باز کن و دستور زیر رو بهش اضافه کن

Route::get('users', function() {     return 'God Lock'; });
حالا اگه مثلا تو پوشه ی X ریختیش تو مرورگرت وارد کن 
localhost/X/public/users
حالا باید تو صفحه پیام God Lock بیاد.

----------


## afee1990

راحت ترین راحش اینه که بعد از نصب Composer مستقیم فایلهاش دانلود کنی مثلن یه پوشه به اسم laravel تو htdocs یا www وب سرورتون، بعد با Cmd یا powershell برید تو این فولدر و با استفاده از composer بقیه چیزارو نصب کنید:
به عنوان مثال برای نصب :
cd e:\xampp\htdocs\laravel
composer install

----------


## tux-world

فایل اصلی و اسکلت آماده این فریم ورک رو براتون آپلود کردم. یه پروژه نمونه هم توش هست میتونین ببینید. دانلود کنید بدون استفاده از Composer و دردسرهای آی پی و بقیه

http://freeupload.ir/7q31o15q35kn/la...ation.rar.html

----------


## rahahost

سلام .

ببخشید ، من موقع نصب Composer با خطا روبرو میشم :
Composer Error [ERR_STATUS]: Unexpected exit code from Composer (255)

یکی دوبار هم خطای open-ssl میگرفت که تابعش رو فعال کردم ولی در بعضی مواقع ، اون خطا رو هم نشون میده !

ویندوز من 8.1 هست ، ممکنه بخاطر این باشه ؟

----------


## rezakho

نباید مشکلی داشته باشی، این خطا هم که نامشخصه
شاید به خاطر تحریم و ... باشه، منظورم گواهینامه های دیجیتال هست، از ف ی ل ت ر ش ک ن استفاده کن
یا میتونی از پست قبل فایل زیپ شده اماده رو بگیری و با کپی کردن در روت apache، به راحتی ازش استفاده کنی

----------


## rahahost

از چی چی پی ان هم استفاده کردم ، نشد!
این کارو کردم و فعلا لاراول رو روی لوکال دارم منتهی چندتا سوال دارم :

1 - این آخرین ورژن لاراول هست ؟
2 - یه فیلم آموزشی لاراول دارم که با خط فرمان کار میکنه و همون دستورات درون CMD  من کار نمیکنه ! مشکل از کجاست ؟
3 - آخرین نسخه رو از گیتاپ دانلود کردم ، حجمش خیلی کم بود ، فایلی که بالا قرار داده شده حجمش بیشتر از اون بوده !
4 - یه فایل به اسم laravel.phar هم دانلود کردم که نمیدونم به چه کاری میاد ! 

ممکنه راهنماییم کنید ؟

ممنونم :)

----------


## rezakho

1- آخرین نسخه 4.1.23 هست که فایلی که بالا هست گمانم 4.1.12 باشه که فقط از نظر رفع باگ ها تفاوت دارند
2- شما باید مسیر php رو در مسیر فایل های سیستمی اضافه کرده باشی و دستورات رو هم اینجوری استفاده کنی مثلا
php artisan --version
3- اون باید توسط composer کتابخونه هاش نصب بشه و به درد نمیخوره
4- اون هم یکی از روش های نصب لاراول هست که با خط فرمان با php، لاراول رو نصب میکنه و سریعتر از compiser هست
لینک راهنما http://laravel.com/docs/installation#install-laravel

ضمنا توی این تاپیک آخرین نسخه های آماده به مرور برای دانلود اضافه میشند
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%D9%87-Laravel

----------


## rahahost

واسه فریم ورک Yii دیدم که چندتا نرم افزار هم نصب میکنن که بتونن دستورات مخصوص این فریم ورد رو درون cmd اجرا کنن و فکر کنم composer هم برای لاراول داره همین کارو میکنه ، البته اگر استباه نکنم !

من از قسمت Path ، این مسیر رو اضافه کردم :C:\wamp\bin\php
ولی بازم دستوراتی که گفته شده اجرا نمیشه !
یک نمونه از دستوراتی که گفتین رو تست کردم  ، خروجی این شد :
C:\Users\Mohammad> php artisan --version
'php' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

میشه بگین چه چیزهای دیگه ای لازمه نصب کنم که دستورات قابل اجرا باشه ؟
چون به خودیه خود این دستورات درون کامنت ویندوز جایی نداره و شناخته شده نیست مکر اینکه از نرم افزار مخصوصی استفاده بشه !

ممکنه بیشتر راهنماییم کنید ؟

----------


## rahahost

مشکل open ssl بخاطر اینه که فیل ترینپ ایران اومده و لطف کرده پروتکل ssl رو برای بعضی سرویس دهنده ها بسطه ! حالا وقتی با آنتی فیل تر میرم ، یه خطا میده ، وقتی هم که بدون اون میرم ، یه خطایه دیگه !  دوستان ، راهه حلی سراغ ندارید ؟

----------


## persianboy1993

این صفحه که بیاد یعنی کار داره درست انجام میشه Untitled.png

----------


## taherisoftware

سلام
من بدون استفاده از composer فایل های لاراول رو دانلود کردم و در پوشه خالی به نام lara1 در مسیر xampp/htdocs قرار دادم
طبق چیزی که نوشته شده کد زیر رو هم قرار دادم 
Route::get('users', function() {     return 'God Lock'; });
ولی با این صفحه مواجه میشم
Untitled.jpg
البته اگر توی url کلمه users رو حذف کنم صفحه با عنوان بزرگ laravel 5 نمایش داده میشه 
لطفا بگید مشکل از چی هست؟

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام از آموزش نصب به صورت فارسی استفاده کنید
آموزش های زیادی هست بنده پیشنهادم آموزش نصب لاراول جاب تیم هستش
https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/62-Laravel-Installation

----------

